# FilStar XP3



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. this will be my 5th canister within a yr that I've bought. I've had Magnum 350, Eheim 2129, and FluVal 404, and now a FilStar XP3. Has any of you have had this product and/or if its any good compared with any of the other previous brand I've had before?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i love the rena filstar xp3







right now that is the only filteration i have on my 125gal and i have clear water all the time it is verry easy for cleaning and the carbon last alot longer than the fluval, i also have the fluval 404 and i think the xp3 works better.
i like the spray bar for the outlet you can set them where you want it to spray, and its easy to take the inlet tube of from the top and just pull it up to remove leaves and crap i had paid $288 +taxes and i don't regret it one bit hope this helped


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn, $288?!?! I got mines brand new for $88. Yeah, like I said, I go through different filters like crazy. I just installed the XP3 24hrs ago and tank is getting clear. Of all the tanks, I still give Eheim the highest stanrdard. XP3 seems to surpass the FluVal by plenty, with Masgnums being last.

Thanks for your response, NIKE!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am a wet dry elitist.


----------



## serjuanca88 (Mar 19, 2003)

I just installed my Filstar XP3 last night. I do not like the fact that it comes in many peices and the directions are very confusing. You can put in any media you could possibly think of. It wasnt as quiet as i thought it would be, but with the cabinent doors closed its not too bad, just a humming. For the price it seems to be a good filter. I would reccomend it.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn, $288?!?! I got mines brand new for $88. Yeah, like I said, I go through different filters like crazy. I just installed the XP3 24hrs ago and tank is getting clear. Of all the tanks, I still give Eheim the highest stanrdard. XP3 seems to surpass the FluVal by plenty, with Masgnums being last.
> 
> Thanks for your response, NIKE!!


your welcome dude







why did you tell me that







i no i payed to much for everything i bought but atleast i got it







but now i shop arround first


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well it was actually on sale. Regular price was $117, still cheap. But Im with Xenon.. I want to be a part of the wet/dry coalition. I think sometime this week, Im gonna post the FilStar for sale in the BUY and SELL forum. ..


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Well it was actually on sale. Regular price was $117, still cheap. But Im with Xenon.. I want to be a part of the wet/dry coalition. I think sometime this week, Im gonna post the FilStar for sale in the BUY and SELL forum. ..


 dude! you haven't even gave it a chance







with a wet dry aren't you going to loose some space in your tank? or is it some other kind that hooks on


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I was at the lfs and they tried to sell me a xp3, i too didnt know what to think of it. Rhomzilla, if you do sell it what r u asking? For ehiems have you used the one rated for a 400 gallon yet? out of curiosity, how/why do you go through filters so fast?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

ezlife said:


> I was at the lfs and they tried to sell me a xp3, i too didnt know what to think of it. Rhomzilla, if you do sell it what r u asking? For ehiems have you used the one rated for a 400 gallon yet? out of curiosity, how/why do you go through filters so fast?


yes please tell us "money bags" j/k







you no when they get dirty you just have to wash them and you can still use them again


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HAHAHA







Reasons why I change filters alot is because Im just trying to find the easiest way possible to keep my tank maintained well and buying something that can help me do less work. Yes alot of folks gave me advice on the besat ones, but you cant really rely on other peoples opinions until you've seen it for yourself. 


> Rhomzilla, if you do sell it what r u asking? For ehiems have you used the one rated for a 400 gallon yet?


I dnt think Ill be selling it soon. I was planning to buy a wet/dry last friday from some doode, but his wet/dry was made with home products such as a custom pail for a sump. Asking price was $170. Thnk Im gonna stick with the FilStar for now. The Eheim your talking about is the 2129 ProII, yeah had that.. unless your talking about thwe 2229 w/ biult in wet/dry that I've soon to try.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i love my xp3. ive had it up and runing for about 2 and a half months.Quiet as hell.No complaints.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rong666 said:


> i love my xp3. ive had it up and runing for about 2 and a half months.Quiet as hell.No complaints.


 good to hear you like the xp3







i still have no complaints


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah I still have my FilStar and loving it!! Thanks for reviving this thread after 1 month and letting folks know your opinion about my filter!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, thanx, might have to try one.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Only thing i dont like about this filter is the output water flow. the deeper your tube that lets out water goes, the less current is found. I love the quick disconnect feature. That is a time and cleaness saver. My mag that i have, i have to take out the tubing which can be very messy.


----------

